# Some Toller Pictures



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

I have 9 Tollers that I show and do agility and obedience with. A few of them are just pets and are happy just being in the house.  This is just some of the crew.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Yay, I love Toller pictures! Your crew is lovely. I secretly/non-secretly think my pup is a Toller mix. Such great dogs - thanks for sharing!


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

hamandeggs said:


> Yay, I love Toller pictures! Your crew is lovely. I secretly/non-secretly think my pup is a Toller mix. Such great dogs - thanks for sharing!


Thank you!! I just love these dogs so much! 
I've seen some pictures of your pup on here and I think you're right! There's definitely some Toller in there!


----------



## Kassandra (Feb 22, 2013)

love that last pic! tollers are sooo cute  a lot of people think charlie is a toller mutt, she has the same coloring. i love the breed, you must have such fun!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

You have beautiful dogs. I love their eyes ... such a different shape. Pretty.


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

Kassandra said:


> love that last pic! tollers are sooo cute  a lot of people think charlie is a toller mutt, she has the same coloring. i love the breed, you must have such fun!


 We do have a lot of fun and they are all goofy in their own way. Some are serious and some aren't! haha! 



Abbylynn said:


> You have beautiful dogs. I love their eyes ... such a different shape. Pretty.


Thank you!! They are supposed to have an almond shape to their eyes. I've seen some that don't though. In fact, I believe I have one that doesn't. lol


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I <3 Tollers; its always been my dream to have a dog with hair the same colour as mine. Your crew is lovely!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your Tollers are gorgeous! I may pass this along to my brother, he loves them and wants one, one day.


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Ohh i just love tollers! Ive thought for a very long time they are one of my most gorgeous breeds, so smart too! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

This one is especially lovely.

Adorable dogs.


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

I put together a little compilation video yesterday I thought I'd share.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Awsome video and Beautiful photos! You have some lovely dogs.


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

Some more recent pictures


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)




----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful group "thanks for sharing"


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for posting these.

Question. How do you groom your crew? Furminator? Slicker brush? What do you do for all that super fine tufty hair behind the ears? Do you trim their tails/britches/feet/feathers? Whatever Biscuit is, her coat is awfully similar to a purebred toller's. I've been Furminating her body and behind the ears (works pretty well to pull those baby ear mats out) and scissor trimming her feet and britches. I sort of think her tail (super bushy) needs a trim as well, though.


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

I only do extensive grooming on the dogs I show and that includes feet, behind the ears and just overall evening of the coat. Even though Tollers are supposed to be a wash and wear dog, other Toller owners decided that over grooming was necessary to win dog shows....and thus, I had to start doing the same thing in order to compete. LOL I'm not saying it's right or wrong, I'm just saying that I want to be competitive so I do what I have to do. lol 
As for grooming tools, I use a slicker brush and a handle wire brush along with certain scissors that will thin the coat, but not remove too much. At dog shows, I blow their coat out. I haven't been showing much lately so most of their coats are a little over grown. haha 

Bonnie is an example of a dog I don't show and you can see that I let her coat grow out quite a bit more than the others.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love tollers.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your dogs are so beautiful!!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I seriously love Tollers. What a great group of dogs.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Love the "piggie snout" pink nose first pic.
So beautiful and cute at the same time.

Cool looking dogs.
Collarless too I see... Love it.


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

A few more pics. These dogs love the snow!! I don't though.


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)




----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

My family had a toller mix when I was a teenager. Such a sweet dog she was.

Love you crew, they look happy, healthy and shiny.


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

SDRRanger said:


> My family had a toller mix when I was a teenager. Such a sweet dog she was.
> 
> Love you crew, they look happy, healthy and shiny.


Thank you!! We love them too. They are great with our three kids and give us entertainment literally everyday.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are just beautiful.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great looking dogs! I love their pink noses. So cute


----------

